# Turning snakewood



## Az Turnings (Oct 3, 2016)

I bought a stick of snake wood for some pens but have heard nightmares about turning it. So I was wondering if you guys could give some pointers on what to do and what not to do. All help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2016)

The best place to start is to go to the Pens and More forum and type in the word snakewood. Make sure the option is ticked for _Search this forum only_.

You'll get a lot of finished project threads but also a lot of tutorial and feedback threads filled with probably all the info you need. If not come back and ask more soecific questions. The bottom line to snakewood is to apply plenty of patience with each and every process (drilling sanding etc) to avoid heat. Heat is the #1 enemy of snakewood. 

To make a pen from snakewood should take you a couple of days IMO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Oct 3, 2016)

So when you say a couple days, do ya mean that you turn that slow??


----------



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2016)

Az Turnings said:


> So when you say a couple days, do ya mean that you turn that slow??



No. I've worked with snakewood but never turned a pen from it. But from what most of the experienced snakewood pen turners say is you have to drill real slow - only about an 1/8 at a time then go do something else for 10 or 15 minutes. Could take all day just to drill the blank unless you set a timer. Some may think that's overkill but from what I gather there's no such thing as overkill with snakewood when it comes to avoiding heat. Same with sanding. Sand only a little while then let it cool even if you can't feel the heat on your fingers there's heat in it.


----------



## Palaswood (Oct 3, 2016)

or else it will crack, right? That's the big danger here with the heat?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> or else it will crack, right? That's the big danger here with the heat?



Yes. Heat is kryptonite to snakewood.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Az Turnings (Oct 3, 2016)

Ok that helps a bunch thanks! I take it I should buy another bit So its sharp??


Kevin said:


> No. I've worked with snakewood but never turned a pen from it. But from what most of the experienced snakewood pen turners say is you have to drill real slow - only about an 1/8 at a time then go do something else for 10 or 15 minutes. Could take all day just to drill the blank unless you set a timer. Some may think that's overkill but from what I gather there's no such thing as overkill with snakewood when it comes to avoiding heat. Same with sanding. Sand only a little while then let it cool even if you can't feel the heat on your fingers there's heat in it.


----------



## Az Turnings (Oct 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Yes. Heat is kryptonite to snakewood.


So I have heard of people hand sanding it. How high of grit would you go to? Would you even risk sanding it with the lathe running? Sorry for all the questions....


----------



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2016)

Az Turnings said:


> So I have heard of people hand sanding it. How high of grit would you go to? Would you even risk sanding it with the lathe running? Sorry for all the questions....



I'm going to let someone who has actually turned a snakewood pen answer those types of questions. I have made knobs and pulls and a finial from snakewood. The finial I think I sanded to 400. I didn't take enough time sanding it and it got hot but it didn't crack - I just got lucky though. Still hasn't cracked either. It's on a birdhouse I made my mom and turned it pretty thin in places.


----------



## Palaswood (Oct 3, 2016)

I've never tried to turn snakewood, but I wonder if the reputation is somewhat blown out of proportion. Drilling only 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch per hour seems a bit on the ridiculous side. I guess i'll just have to try to crack some myself, and see whats what. I got a piece and a pen kit, maybe i'll take this as a personal challenge to see how fast I can drill it without cracking it. Wish me luck?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2016)

check out my escapade with snakewood...

http://woodbarter.com/threads/im-beginning-to-hate-snakewood.29042/

And the finished product...

*http://woodbarter.com/threads/snakewood-el-grande.29118/*


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Yes. Heat is kryptonite to snakewood.



As is impatience....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

